# In Spain



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Museum LagOmar II*














































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_
_*
Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Spain


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Museum LagOmar III*


_

































































































_​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Museum LagOmar IV*




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Museum LagOmar V*



































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Spain!


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Museum LagOmar VI*






































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lanzarote, Museum LagOmar VII*


























































































​*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)*_
_*Budapest (Hungary)*_

_*Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)*_

*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates ionce again and well done


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you Christos 🍻


=================



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

_Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)_
_Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)
Lake Garda (Italy)
Canary Islands (Spain)_
_Budapest (Hungary)_

_Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City
Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales)
Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)_
_In Scotland_
​


----------

